# Main body door



## Maxwellb (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi I’m new to this, after a recent trip my matrix 670 abc main door insid pull handle has started to feel loose, can anyone tel me how to remove the interior panel so as I can tighten the fixing? B


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum B.

Might be a good idea to say what year your van is. 

Certainly a good idea to get it fixed before it gives up the ghost!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A photo of the handle would also help?


----------

